# Worlds Greatest Guitarist? HUH Really!!!



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I was watching a discussion forum several weeks back, six music critics telling themselves and anyone listening who they (the critics) thought was the greatest guitarist ever, now most seemed to think Jimi Hendricks was but one brave soul spoke up boldly and stated emphatically that with out a doubt "Brad Paisley" was indeed the greatest guitarist in the world. The looks on the faces of the other participants was priceless, meanwhile I almost pissed my pants laughing. Maybe he is good at country but the greatest in the world bar none. Whoa nelly someone has been smoking something funny.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I was watching a discussion forum several weeks back, six music critics telling themselves and anyone listening who they (the critics) thought was the greatest guitarist ever, now most seemed to think Jimi Hendricks was but one brave soul spoke up boldly and stated emphatically that with out a doubt "Brad Paisley" was indeed the greatest guitarist in the world. The looks on the faces of the other participants was priceless, meanwhile I almost pissed my pants laughing. Maybe he is good at country but the greatest in the world bar none. Whoa nelly someone has been smoking something funny.


I'm not a fan of country music--so his songs don't interest me, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate his talent--and he does play some bluesy stuff, and other things in there.

And who is the greatest guitar player is more a matter of opinion & taste, etc--so I can see someone picking him as their choice, but then we are free to disagree--and everybody else is free to disagree with any choice of yours or mine as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've heard through reliable sources that Hendrix is dead, while Paisley is alive. Therefore, Paisley has to be a better player than Hendrix. Heck, even I'm a better player than Hendrix.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I've heard through reliable sources that Hendrix is dead, while Paisley is alive. Therefore, Paisley has to be a better player than Hendrix. Heck, even I'm a better player than Hendrix.


We all are.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

These discussions are usually populated by people who don't know dick about classical and jazz guitarists, studio pros, and others outside the mainstream, whatever that is.

Who are your guitar hero's guitar heros? They might not even be the best. Best is so subjective as to be meaningless. 

Here are a couple to consider, Tony McManus, and Joscho Stephan. YouTube is your friend.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Brad is a great guitar player, he brings a lot of energy to the stage and can play almost anything. In the country world though I would put Keith Urban ahead of Brad.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I believe that Joe Bonamassa is the greatest guitar player alive today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TA462 said:


> Brad is a great guitar player, he brings a lot of energy to the stage and can play almost anything. In the country world though I would put Keith Urban ahead of Brad.



I'd put Albert Lee ahead of both of them, but it all comes down to tastes.


Greatest guitarist is the world?


No virginia, there is NO Santa Clause and there is no such thing as the greatest guitarist in the world.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I believe that Joe Bonamassa is the greatest guitar player alive today.


The current issue of _Guitar Player _has Joe Bonamassa saying that Greg Koch is the greatest guitar player. 

Me, I'm starting to feel like one of those short bullied kids in middle school trying frantically to get his toque back while the big mean kids keep tossing it back and forth to each other over his head. Is it Joe, Greg, Brad, Jimi, Django, Guthrie, Danny, Charlie, Satch? C'mon, man, _who_ is it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stompin Tom.


WHo's to say after all?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> These discussions are usually populated by people who don't know dick about classical and jazz guitarists, studio pros, and others outside the mainstream, whatever that is.
> 
> Who are your guitar hero's guitar heros? They might not even be the best. Best is so subjective as to be meaningless.
> 
> ...


 While I get your overall point, my opinion is that someone that I can pretty much only find on youtube through word of mouth, lacks greatness in some critical way.

these debates bring out the fanboy in us all, as well as generational bias.
i think "greatness" alludes to: technical virtuosity, innovation and influence upon a generation, and commercial success....or some balance of those.
so for me, including my generational bias, I'd have to say EVH, although I personally don't like the man. I prefer the playing of Yngwie or Vai, but in the overall picture, EVH was greater.
id expect someone about a decade older than me would likely name Page/Clapton/Richards as the greatest. And they wouldn't be wrong, just a different POV.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Brad Paisley is a pretty awesome player. He's not my favourite player of all time, but I could see how he might be somebody else's favourite.


But did you ever notice how you *never* see Paisley and Bob Saget in the same place at the same time? Huh? Explain *that* one to me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I was watching a discussion forum several weeks back, six music critics telling themselves and anyone listening who they (the critics) thought was the greatest guitarist ever, now most seemed to think Jimi Hendricks was but one brave soul spoke up boldly and stated emphatically that with out a doubt "Brad Paisley" was indeed the greatest guitarist in the world. The looks on the faces of the other participants was priceless, meanwhile I almost pissed my pants laughing. Maybe he is good at country but the greatest in the world bar none. Whoa nelly someone has been smoking something funny.


I nominate Prince


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

IMHO there is no single "greatest" player. But thank goodness that every genre has a bunch of great players.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I nominate Prince


That's a solid name to throw out there.

These discussions are fun sometimes, but mostly useless. I really love Rory Gallagher and Randy Rhoads, but neither was the best ever. I just dig their music.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> That's a solid name to throw out there.
> 
> These discussions are fun sometimes, but mostly useless. I really love Rory Gallagher and Randy Rhoads, but neither was the best ever. I just dig their music.


Its based a lot on your own thing as well. To be honest there is not much about Hendrix that I dig. I would pick Tom Scholz from Boston because I just liked his hooks and his sound. So to be a judge at something like this is virtually impossible because no matter what you do your going to have a little of yourself in the opinion. Can't be helped. I mean, what's the criteria? There is none.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I nominate Prince


Prince was one of the main topics along with SVR, Clapton, Vai and many others including jazz great Wes Montgomery and George Benson. There was some discussion as to why they would leave out classical guitarists, Leona Boyd came up as one example, it seemed classical was considered a more elite, specialized form of playing. Although the idea had been to discuss living guitar players only, Hendricks kept coming up because of his innovative style of playing, writing and performing. I personally could not pick one greatest player although I lean more toward jazz. Unfortunately I did not record the show as it was over an hour long.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Stompin Tom.
> 
> 
> WHo's to say after all?


Who indeed?




mhammer said:


> But did you ever notice how you *never* see Paisley and Bob Saget in the same place at the same time? Huh? Explain *that* one to me.


Maybe they just really hate each other...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Hendricks


Hendrix. Please...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Hendrix. Please...


Hendricks may not be that great of a guitarist but he makes one hell of a fine gin!

FWIW in the electric category I'd put Jeff Beck ahead of anyone else alive today.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> View attachment 3995
> 
> 
> Wow! Brad Paisley is Evil Bob Saget!!


Jordan, you have it backwards, Bob Saget is evil Brad Paisley.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> But did you ever notice how you never see Paisley and Bob Saget in the same place at the same time? Huh? Explain that one to me.


I'm putting my kid to bed. Me laughing to this shook the bed and woke him.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack Black is easily the best guitarist in the world.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'd put Albert Lee ahead of both of them, but it all comes down to tastes.
> 
> 
> I agree. I am fortunate to be seeing Albert Lee perform at Peter's Players in Gravenhurst this Wednesday, the 14th. I'm sure it'll be great show.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

greatest guitar player in the world?! ...hmmm...was Picasso better than Rembrandt? Bach better than Mozart? You can't rate or rank art...it is what it is...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> greatest guitar player in the world?! ...hmmm...was Picasso better than Rembrandt? Bach better than Mozart? You can't rate or rank art...it is what it is...


^ this. Guitar playing can't be measured in the same way that an athlete's "performance" can. 

Art comes down to personal taste. I'd rather listen to the Ramones than listen to Hendrix and one note solos speak to me more than shredding. 

But that's just me. So my "greatest guitarist" choice will be much different than someone else's.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

doriangrey said:


> greatest guitar player in the world?! ...hmmm...was Picasso better than Rembrandt? Bach better than Mozart? You can't rate or rank art...it is what it is...


Aw, c'mon, man. You have to admit that Yngwie is better than all those washed-up losers. He certainly has better hair than Mozart.
http://www.theonion.com/articles/yngwie-malmsteen-officially-changes-middle-name-to,8842/


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Aw, c'mon, man. You have to admit that Yngwie is better than all those washed-up losers. He certainly has better hair than Mozart.
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/yngwie-malmsteen-officially-changes-middle-name-to,8842/


lol...nice ;o) c,mon now, Mozart had some kick ass hair too - and he could party with the best of them...didn't you see Amadeus ;o) btw - everyone knows that it's a 3 way tie for the world's greatest guitarist - Vai, Satch and Petrucci....popcorn time ;o)


----------

